# would it hurt to...



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'd like to ask you guys that are exp'd with breeding red natts this question. as i noted in my earlier post in the day, i purchased a breeding pair from "DemDesBri" another member here...he won the most recent breeding award.

anyway, the 2 red natts are in a 75g, @ about 7-8" each, by themselves. i've only had them about 2 weeks and havn't been proactive, YET, to try and get them to breed, well except for raising the temp over 82.

anyways, i believe that the guy i purchased from, had 2 breeding pairs, with another solo red, in only a 65g (36x18). that's 5 total if you can't add (







) in a fairly small tank.

my LFS has a gorgeous 5" or so, orange piraya in stock. do you guys think it would be ok to add him to my 75g?

if i do it, i wanna do it now, vs. later. as i said i've only had them in there for 2 weeks and i would rather add another p before they become too accustomed to having the tank for themselves.

of course the main concern is if it would interfere much, if at all, with my long term goal of breeding reds? i think it's a positive they are fairly larger than the piraya, so i don't think he would overtake the tank.

ideas? opinions? objections? rejections?

thx


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nm, lol, i dunno why i asked, i just bought it....you guys know how it is when you "get the itch" to buy a new p.

i'll have to see how he does. his size 4-5" concerns me with my 7-8" reds, i added alot of decor and plants (hiding spaces)


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Good luck with the co-hab.








I just got 2 breeding pairs yesturday and today!
Yay!









Finally found someone really close to buy them from!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

thx, they seem to be doing ok so far, thought all 3 are skittish, like all pygos in the beginning.

2 pair, huh? i thought about it, lol, but i wanna see how the first works out...make sure i'm up to the challenge.

look out, you may get more than u bargained for







though, i know someone with 4 breeding pair!

another goal of mine is to breed my terns when they get to be adults...i purposefully got em @ 1" so they grow up together.

do you find it worthwhile to breed those convicts? as feeders i assume. i know they are better to feed than goldfish or rosies. plus, you don't have to worry as much about disease if u raise them yourself, vs. buying in a store.

g/l! keep us updated.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Raising con fry to 2"+ takes a whole long time. Over 3-4months.
If you have a spare tank for breeding and another small one for raising then by all means, it's worth it.
I got 100+ 2inchers waiting to be fed. After 5months of raising...
see...


----------

